
Block Website Notification Requests - skilled
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/block-website-notificatio/jpjjgdaekibbfkagoaalobjonlfplodg
======
Risse
With Firefox, you don't need an extension, you can block them in the settings:

Menu -> Preferences -> Privacy & Security -> Notifications -> Settings ->
Block new requests asking to allow notifications -> Save Changes

